# Prayers for Grandpa



## bigox911 (Jul 14, 2011)

Grandpa was diagnosed back in the 80's with prostate cancer.  Well it went away, but now has come back with a vengeance.  He's 88 and has lived an amazing life.  He's the best man I've ever met.  Grandma died 3 years ago this past February 26th, and when she passed Grandpa commented that he was away from her 3 years during WWII, and he figured it'd only be 3 years and he'd be back with her again.  He still lives by himself, and they're not sure how aggressively they're going to treat it, since they don't want to change his lifestyle too much.  Please just pray for God's will to be done in this situation and especially give my dad and aunt peace through the whole thing.  Thank you.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 14, 2011)

Bless his heart .... you got em buddy ...


----------



## speedcop (Jul 14, 2011)

may his will be done


----------



## CAL90 (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers sent for all


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jul 14, 2011)

You got them.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers for you and your Grandpa.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2011)

In our prayers, Lee.


----------



## cramer (Jul 14, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers for you and your family Lee.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 14, 2011)

Lost my Dad to prostate cancer 7 years ago. My prayers are with you and him.


----------



## carver (Jul 14, 2011)

My prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Jul 14, 2011)

Prayers lifted to the great healer above. My grandfather had prostate cancer twice also and survived both. Never give up, keep your faith strong. God bless you, your family and your grandfather.
I'm here if you need a friend.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Prayers for your family for comfort and healing.

I hate cancer! Keep up the fight!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jul 15, 2011)

prayer sent.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank yall


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 15, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 15, 2011)

sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 15, 2011)

My Prayers are added for your Grandpa, Lee. May God's will be done.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 19, 2011)

Blessings on him and to your family, bro.  My Dad's 83 and been free of his bout a long time.  Trusting in God's perfect will...


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just to give yall an update...he's taking some medicine now... I believe it's chemo.  Earlier this week he said he was feeling kind of weak.  Talked to him this morning and he had been out cuttin grass on the farmall and he said he was feeling better.  I swear that sometimes, just getting outside and being alone in nature can be better than any man made medicine.

Anyways, we're goin down next weekend to go fishin and work on some deer stands the tornado's got this past spring.  Thank you again for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 22, 2011)

you can't keep them old folks down ...

glad he's doing better Lee ...


----------



## pine nut (Jul 22, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Just to give yall an update...he's taking some medicine now... I believe it's chemo.  Earlier this week he said he was feeling kind of weak.  Talked to him this morning and he had been out cuttin grass on the farmall and he said he was feeling better.  I swear that sometimes, just getting outside and being alone in nature can be better than any man made medicine.
> 
> 
> Where I do most of my talking with The Big Guy, which always helps.  Prayers up from me.  God's will be done.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

Good to hear Lee, I pray he keeps improving!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 30, 2011)

I know you are down there this weekend spending time with him. I hope to hear a good report.  I been thinking about ya, buddy.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I know you are down there this weekend spending time with him. I hope to hear a good report.  I been thinking about ya, buddy.



Thanks man.  It went well.  I thought we were going down there to build and put up stands, but when we got there, we found out what grandpa had been doing with his time.







My cousin and I painted them, put camo netting around the tops, and then went and set them up with dad and grandpa after supper.  Grandpa stayed out there in the 95+ degree heat until 8:45 that night directing us precisely how and where to put the stands.  A couple of times, we had to ask him to get out from under the stand in case it fell while we were putting it up...we didn't receive the response we were looking for 

It's hard to find the words sometimes when talking to him.  Didn't really talk about the cancer at all...just enjoyed being with him.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 1, 2011)

Lee you do just that " Enjoy time with him " ...


----------

